# Unter Windows alle Laufwerke auflisten



## plusman (14. Okt 2006)

Hallo,

mein Programm soll unter Windows und Linux laufen.
Daher habe ich mich für Java entschieden.

Allerdings unterscheiden sich beide Betriebssysteme "optisch" vom Aufbau der Verzeichnis-Struktur.

Unter Linux gibt es / als unterstes Verzeichnis, aber welches unter Windows?

Unter Windows gibt es afaik keines, sondern nur Laufwerke 
	
	
	
	





```
A:/ C:/ D:/ E:/ G:/
```
 etc.

Wie kann ich diese auflisten und gleichzeitig die Linux Variante beibehalten?

Die Verzeichnisse sollen hinterher in einer Baumstruktur dargestellt werden und auf unterster Ebene sollen bei Windows die Laufwerke angezeigt werden.

Zugegebenermaßen, ich nutze Linux nicht sonderlich viel und meine Kenntnisse halten sich stark in Grenzen,
trotzdem sollte es dank Java zwischen der Windows- und Linux-Programmierung nicht so gravierende Unterschiede geben.

Für Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar .

Mfg

plusman


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (14. Okt 2006)

```
import java.io.File;

public class Drive 
{
	
	public static void main (String args[])
	{
		for (char drive = 'A'; drive <= 'Z'; drive++)
		{
			File file = new File(drive + ":\\");
			System.out.println(drive + ":\\  " +  ((drive != 'A') ? file.exists() : "true"));
		}
	}
}
```

sowas?


----------



## gizmo (14. Okt 2006)

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/io/File.html#listRoots()


----------



## Guest (14. Okt 2006)

```
File root[]=File.listRoots();
for(int i=0;i<root.length;i++){ 
     System.out.println(root[i].toString());
}
```

Damit siehts du alle Laufwerke


----------

